# Steering rack



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Worked on GTO this morning, header install on drivers side was challenging, any tips on re installing upper power steering line back into rack, lower threaded in fine by hand, but upper is PITA and I will try again tomorrow. I have moved rack around, etc line is not bent and I do not want to cross thread the nut. Any tips? Thanks


----------



## Preacher (Feb 4, 2012)

After playing with my for what seemed like an hour I took it loose where it comes across the frame. There is one small bolt holding it on. That allowed me to move it a little closer and get it threaded on. I then had to carefully bend the line back in order to rebolt and secure. I was worried about cross threading myself. That should help but it is still a pain.


----------



## Preacher (Feb 4, 2012)

What kind of header did you go with?


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I went with pacesetter ceramic coated, fit is good so far, I had to trim passenger side frame brace studs for header clearance. I went with SCE gaskets all around. Steering rack is PITA. I did not need O2 extensions, but I did buy new Denso O2 sensors. I will look for the clamp holding that line and unbolt it, makes sense. I must have given it a solid 30 minutes, lower line went on in 30 seconds and clearances are tight. Did your upper line hand thread in? I have a little time to complete header install, come April hopefully my Magnuson 2300 will be installed as well. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Preacher (Feb 4, 2012)

The upper did not hand thread. It was a pain, especially when you are trying not to cross thread. I have the SLP LT headers. The fit was great just a pain to take so much off to install. They sound great with just the stock exhaust, but I am having a catback done in the morning. Going with a x pipe and magnaflow mufflers


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Preacher, thanks for the tip, after removing the line clamp and a few attempts upper line did thread, though not exactly by hand at first. A few turns with the wrench and then by hand. Headers are installed, should finish mids and catback install tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## REDonREDGTO (Jul 7, 2008)

My friend and I have installed headers on quite a few gtos now and what we do is we leave the rack unbolted from the frame. this allows us to be able to twist and jiggle the rack perfectly lining up the steering lines. We have the best luck with doing the upper line first then the lower. But leaving the rack unbolted greatly helps us out because it gives us the ability to line it up better.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Unbolted line clamp and left rack unbolted as well, upper line fitting started and two turns with wrench, then hand thread. Took patience and time. Now on to other projects while I have time and car is in storage. Thanks


----------

